# External USB 3.0 drive not recognized and slow on USB 2.0



## chriswue (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm running 9-RELEASE and have a problem with an external USB 3.0 drive.

When I connect it to a USB 3.0 port I only get these error messages:


```
xhci_do_command: Command timeout! 
usb_alloc_device: device init 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored) 
ugen1.2: <Unknown> at usbus1 (disconnected) 
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```

When I connect it to a USB 2.0 port I get this:


```
ugen4.3: <LaCie> at usbus4
umass0: <LaCie Minimus USB 3, class 0/0, rev 2.10/0.00, addr 3> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:8:0:-1: Attached to scbus8
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
da0: <ST2000DL 001-9VT156 CC41> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
```

*usbconfig* output reads:


```
> usbconfig
ugen4.3: <Minimus USB 3 LaCie> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

So it's only running at 12Mbps and I only get 0.6MB/sec transfer speed when copying files. As I intend to copy about 1.8TB of data from there into a ZFS pool this is not really practical.

Dumping device description:


```
> usbconfig -d 4.3 dump_device_desc
ugen4.3: <Minimus USB 3 LaCie> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0210
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x059f
  idProduct = 0x104a
  bcdDevice = 0x0000
  iManufacturer = 0x0002  <LaCie>
  iProduct = 0x0003  <Minimus USB 3>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0001  <00000000d4e7c1811082>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

Any advi*c*e on how to get it at least up to full USB 2.0 speed? I have already tried to enable some quirks (UQ_MSC_NO_INQUIRY, UQ_MSC_NO_SYNC_CACHE) but so far no luck.


----------

